# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  the husbandry, captive breeding, larval development and stages of the Malayan horned frog (Megophrys nasuta)

## Kurt

This was posted on the Green Oasis' FB page, so I thought I might pass it along to you. I have not reviewed it, just passed it along.

For those interested, a free download on the husbandry, captive breeding, larval development and stages of the Malayan horned frog (Megophrys nasuta) via Amphibian & Reptile Conservation: http://redlist-arc.org/Article-PDFs/...43_low-res.pdf

----------


## Raya

Thanks for the link! I've just browsed through it a little yet but it looks very detailed!

I really like these guys but I'm afraid to get one due to their supposedly loud call.

----------

